# 18s or 19s?



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

i am about to buy a 2005 2.5s with the steel wheels and hubcaps (which i can't stand) and i was wondering which wheel size y'all think would be better, 18s or 19s. TIA


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i have 19s on my car...they look awesome, but if you want to go 18, get the se r wheels...i was gonna do that b4 i found the 19s


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

With 18s you will save money on the rims them self and the tires. The ride comfort will also be better, especially if you have rough city roads. But the 19s will probably look better, especially if you don't have a drop or don't plan on getting one soon.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

I dropped my car with eibach pro kit and kyb agc shocks/struts. after 40k miles, i think the shocks/struts are completely blown. After about 10k miles, it seems like the springs settled down and low and behold, a 2-inch or so, i think maybe more, drop. No 19's for me.


----------

